

About AI and neural networks - hhm
http://codeflow.wordpress.com/2008/08/03/about-ai-and-neural-networks/

======
wastedbrains
A good writeup about the learning process of getting involved with AI. The
author just got into AI A modern Approach, which is a book I highly recommend.
When I find free time, I tend to work through that books exercises for a good
challenge.

------
mooneater
Author notes he has postponed showing the soccer game, in favor of developing
the ai engine first.

I highly suggest getting the visual feedback component in place first. There's
nothing as motivating as quickly seeing the effects of your latest changes.

